# الخطوات العمليه لصيانه الاجهزة الطبيه



## سمراء فلسطين (7 مارس 2007)

_الخطوات العمليه لصيانه الاجهزة الطبيه_​1- الاستقصاء الكامل للمشكله التي استدعت عمليه الصيانه و فهمها.

2- محاوله الاستفسار عن السيرة الذاتيه للجهاز المستخدم (سنوات عمل الجهاز و المشاكل والاعطال والاصلاحات السابقه). 

3- الالمام الكامل بمبدا عمل الجهاز وكيفيه تشغيله قبل البدء بالصيانه و حل المشكله.

4- الاطلاع على كتب التشغيل operation manuale و الاطلاع على كتب الصيانه service manuale .

5- التحليل المنطقي للمشكله.

6- حل المشكله باقل التكاليف الممكنه .

7- يفضل اجراء بطاقه صيانه يوضح فيها المهندس موديل الجهاز و رقمه التسلسلي و مكان التركيب و العطل الذي حصل وطريقه الاصلاح ويفضل ان يوقع عليها الطبيب مع ملاحظاته.

_و الان لدي سؤال واتمنى الاجابه المنطقيه له....._

مهندس طبي متخرج حديثا قام بتركيب 40 مجهر بآن واحد في احد المخابر وبعد ثلاثين دقيقه تعطل احد هذه المجاهر وبعد ذلك تعطل اربعه مجاهر بالتتالي بينما بقيت المجاهر الاخرى بحاله سليمه .
حلل واستنتج العطل

اتمنى الاجابه السريعه عن هذا السؤال​


----------



## Biomedical (9 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

تسلسل جميل ومنطقي عند محاولة إصلاح المعدات الطبية أو غيرها من الأجهزة .

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله خيرا .

نتطلع إلى المزيد من المشاركات مستقبلا إن شاء الله .


تعقيبا على سؤالك ، لا أدري ما نوع العطل الذي نتحدث عنه . هل هو اللمبة الهالوجينية ؟ أم التغذية الكهربائية ؟
ولكن بما أن المهندس حديث التخرج ، فيمكن أن نفترض بأنه قام بخطأ ما في البداية !

هل للعطل أي علاقة بملامسة يديه للمبة الهالوجينية لعدد من الأجهزة ؟ أم هناك اختلاف في التغذية الكهربائية الرئيسية حدث بعد تركيب وتشغيل جميع الأجهزة ؟

هناك العديد من الاحتمالات والفرضيات !


تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## biomed (9 مارس 2007)

ماذا يمكن أن يحدث لو كان المهندس الطبي ليس متخرج حديثا وصاحب خبرة في المجال
وبعد نفس المدة (لا يهم) حدثت تلك الاعطاب ؟

- سرعة التركيب : خطأ في ضبط الاجهزة حسب مواصفات المنتج
- الاعدادات الاولية : شروط التركيب من قبل المنتج
- الامن والحماية : دقة في التغذية الصحيحة اللازمة لعمل الجهاز ومنع التماس - الارضية الخ


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا كتير biomedical على رايك بالتسلل و طريقه الكتابه 
بالنسبه للسؤال :-
هادا السؤال انا اخدتو وظيفه بالجامعه و هو متل ما انا كتبتو و بدهم مني الحل.. عشان هيك بصراحه ما عندي اي ايضاحات...
و بتمنى الجواب عليه
وشكرا...


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا biomed على المقترحات اللي كتبتها بس لو تزودني بتفاصيل اكتر ياريت


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (9 مارس 2007)

اختي سمراء فلسطين 
من خلال خبرتي في مستشفى الرازي في فلسطين كمهندس اجهزه طبيه فاعتقد ان السؤال اكاديمي اكثر مما هو واقعي ولم نعرف ان العطل الذي حدث للاجهزه الخمسه المتعطله هو نفسه ام ان الاعطال ليست نفسها . على العموم لمبة الميكروسكوب عند التركيب لا تلمس باليد فانا اعتقد ان المهندس حديث التخرج عرف بهذه المعلومه بعد ان ركب خمسة لمبات للمجاهر الخمسه الاولى وبعدها اتبع الطريقه وهي مسك اللمبه بقطعة قماش او اسفنج اثناء التركيب
تحياتنا لكم من جنين


----------



## غضنفر (10 مارس 2007)

شكر على الموضوع 
في فوائد جميلة


----------



## biomed (11 مارس 2007)

*الى الاخ فؤاد - أنا من المثلث داخل الخط الاخضر*



فؤاد ابو زيد قال:


> اختي سمراء فلسطين
> من خلال خبرتي في مستشفى الرازي في فلسطين كمهندس اجهزه طبيه فاعتقد ان السؤال اكاديمي اكثر مما هو واقعي ولم نعرف ان العطل الذي حدث للاجهزه الخمسه المتعطله هو نفسه ام ان الاعطال ليست نفسها . على العموم لمبة الميكروسكوب عند التركيب لا تلمس باليد فانا اعتقد ان المهندس حديث التخرج عرف بهذه المعلومه بعد ان ركب خمسة لمبات للمجاهر الخمسه الاولى وبعدها اتبع الطريقه وهي مسك اللمبه بقطعة قماش او اسفنج اثناء التركيب
> تحياتنا لكم من جنين



فلسطين فلسطين فلسطين فلسطين فلسطين فلسطين فلسطين فلسطين فلسطين فلسطين فلسطين


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (11 مارس 2007)

حياك الله ابن المتلت انتم جيراننا الاكارم


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا الك اخ فؤاد ابو زيد بصراحه عجبني الجواب..
بالنسبه للسؤال انو مش واقعي..بصراحه بالجامعه اعطونا السؤال هيك وما افادونا باي معلومات تانيه وطلبو منا نحلل ونستنتج عشان هيك السؤال واقعي مش واقعي بدنا الحل الهم  ..
لجواب بصراحه حلو كتير و تفكير حلو بمهندس متخرج حديثا لانو ممكن اي واحد متخرج جديد يوقع بهيك مشكله..
عن جد شكرا الك ..

تحياتي لكل شعب فلسطين


----------



## biomed (13 مارس 2007)

*Rsponse 26/30*

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## biomed (13 مارس 2007)

*27/30*

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## biomed (13 مارس 2007)

*28/30*

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## biomed (13 مارس 2007)

*29/30*

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## biomed (13 مارس 2007)

*30/30*

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (13 مارس 2007)

الظاهر كلية فلسطين في الخليل بتعطي واجبات على مستوى يا سمرء فلسطين ,بالاضافه لما قلته سابقا
فقد تكون نسبة الاعطال لهذا النوع من الاجهزه 2% بعد التشغيل وهذا يعني الجهاز الاول 
الجهاز الثاني تعطل لان فيوز الحمايه كان اقل من القيمه المفترضه تصميميا بسبب خطا شخصي من عمال المصنع .
الجهاز الثالث لمبة المجهر ليست مناسبه , نفس شكل اللمبات المطلوبه ولكن القيمه الكهربائيه مختلفه ( الفولتيه مثلا )
الجهاز الرابع يعمل على فولتيه 110 فولت وبعد التشغيل بفتره على فولت 220 تعطل محول التغذيه 
فتوقف المجهر عن العمل 
الجهاز الخامس بسبب النقل والشحن انفصل احد الاسلاك الداخليه للمجهر
اسباب اخرى: ان كل الاجهزه تعمل على فولت 110 وقام المهندس بتشغيلها على 220 فولت ولم يكتشف ذلك الا بعد تعطل الاجهزه الخمسه الولى فسارع الى اطفاء الاجهزه وقام بتحويل الفولتيه الى 220 فولت


----------



## medical-eng (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع
1- يمكن يكون فيهم عيب مصنعي .
2- يمكن يكون بالاجهزة الاولى غير متقن تماما .
3- يمكن يكون استعجل بالتركيب ؟؟
يمكن تقارب الاجهزة له علاقة


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (16 مارس 2007)

عن جد شكرا كتير الكم ...
تعرفو لو بدي اضل سنه ضوئيه افكر يمكن ما راح يطلع معي اجوبه متل هاي 


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (16 مارس 2007)

*ندنا نعرف الجواب*

الاخت سمراء فلسطين
نامل منك ان تزودينا بالجواب الحقيقي من الدكتور صاحب السؤال حتى نقارن مع اجوبتنا .................. نحن ننتظر منك الجواب ولو بعد حين .:4:


----------



## محمد_2006_المهندس (17 مارس 2007)

الخطوات مهمة جدا بس ياريت تزودنا بخطوات الصيانة الدورية للاجهزة الطبية باللغة الانجليزية وجزاكم الله خيرا لان الخطوات الدورية غير الخطوات ا لعامة


----------



## belal-alsharaa (17 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

:5: اشكرك يا سمراء فلسطين على الموضوع الرائع وادعوا لك بالمثابرة والتقدم


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (18 مارس 2007)

انشا الله يا اخ فؤاد بس يحللنا المهندس السؤال راح اعطيكم الجواب حتى تقارنو باجوبتكم ...
ولا يهمك..


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (18 مارس 2007)

*كل جهاز طبي له خطوات صيانه دوريه خاصه به*

الاخ محمد 2006
في الواقع لايوجد خطوات صيانه دوريه لمجمل الاجهزه انما كل جهاز له خطوات الصيانه الدوريه الخاصه به حسب طبيعة الجهاز , وهي عادة ما تكون مدونه بكتاب الصيانه الخاص بالجهاز


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (18 مارس 2007)

الاخت سمراء بس ما يكون المهندس خالد بدر , على العموم انا في الانتظار لمعرفة الجواب الاكاديمي لنضعه امام الواقع العملي عندنا في المستشفيات


----------



## belal-alsharaa (19 مارس 2007)

مشكورة يا سمراء فلسطين على الموضوع وانشاء الله كمان نقوم بالواجب والله يعطيكي الف عافية .....


----------



## سعدو (25 مارس 2007)

*هاي فلسفة مش اكتر!!!*

يعني سؤال الاخت بذكرني في مادة اخدتها بالجامعة اسمها introduction to engineering في اول سنة وكان الهدف منها ان المحاضر يقيم القدرة التحليلية للمهندس بس التقييم الصحيح لهيك مشكلة صعب انو ينعرف

في سؤال تاني كمان خطر على بالي

ليش اللمبة العادية اذا تعرضت للاهتزاز ممكن تتعطل بينما لمبة السيارة بتتعرض لاهتزازات كتيرة و ما بيصير فيها خلل؟؟؟
هادا شؤال اسهل

يلا اشوف جاوبوا:15:


----------



## eng.rm (25 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
يوجد نوعان من الصيانة 
1- الصيانة عندما يعطل الجهاز
2- الصيانة الوقائية اى قبل حدوث العطل 
وكل بند يوجد لة شرح بهذا الخصوص 
ولا بد من ان تكون عملية الادارة للمهندس الطبى داخل المستشفى 
وسوف نزودكم بشرح فيما بعد انشاء الله


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (26 مارس 2007)

مرحبا اخ سعدو ...
بالنسبه انو الموضوع فلسفه مو اكتر ورجعلك ذكرياتك بماده انت اخدتها هادا شي منيح لانو اول شي رجعلك ذكرياتك تاني شي انت حكيت فلسفه وحلو ندخل موضوع الفلسفه بالهندسه يعني ماده ادبيه بالمجال العلمي ...و بالنسبه لسؤالك ما راح احكيلك اسال ميكانيكي سيارات وهو بجاوبك...!
لمبه السيارة مصنوعه من مقاومات او فيها مقاومات عشان هيك مو كتير حساسه للاهتزازات متل لمبه الهالوجين يعني تهتز السيارة أد ما بدها


----------



## سعدو (26 مارس 2007)

*غلط يا سمرا*

اسلوبك في الرد غلط
بدي احكيلك اشي...مزبوط الفلسفة ام العلوم قديما بس لما نحكي هندسة بدنا نستند لاساس علمي حسب المفاهيم الهندسية المتعارف عليها مش بس تحليل فقهي او فلسفي لانها مش قضية ادبية او فكرية
جوابك غلط
لانو سبب الاضاءة في لمبة الهالوجين او غيرها هي الفيلمنت "filament" اللي بتربط بين " supporting wires" و طول الفيلمنت في لمبة السيارة اقل من طول الفيلمنت الموجودة في لمبة العادية يعني بعطيها ثبات اكتر و مقاومة للاهتزاز و بالتالي بتحميها من الانكسار
هاي هي الهندسة ولا البلاش :14: 
بتمنى تستفيدي يا مهندسة!!!!


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (28 مارس 2007)

مزبوط انو اصل العلوم كلها الفلسفه ولولا الفلسفه ما كان في هلا علوم يعني لولا الربط ودخول الفلسفه ما خلا للعلوم معنى او بالاصح ما كان الها وجود يعني بالمختصر لازم الامور ترتبط ببعض حتى نطلع بنتيجه مضمونه واكيده اذا بحياتنا الاجتماعيه بنربط كل شي ببعض كيف بالمواد العلميه وخلينا نرجع شوي بالزمن ونبلش بالعلماء المسلمين ومنهم على سبيل المثال:- ​عباس بن فرناس:-​كان كيميائي فيزيائي وفلكي وفيلسوف ذاع نجمه في الأندلس، وفي قرطبة ، وعايش ثلاثة من خلفاء بني أمية، وهم: الحكم بن هشام، وولده عبد الرحمن بن الحكم، وحفيده محمد بن عبد الرحمن. مع انو بنظر انسان سطحي ايش دخل علم الفلك بالفيزياء او الكيمياء والفلسفه بس طبعا اكيده انو الفلسفه بتعطي طابع منطقي للكلام الي بنحكي ووجه نظر واقناع .... واذا بتحب تتاكد من هالمعلومات الموقع هو http://www.islamonline.net/iol-arabic/dowalia/scince-29/scince6.asp​ 
والعالم الثاني او الشخص الثاني هو :-
ليونادرد دافنشي:-​واكيييييييد بتعرفو لانو غني عن التعريف يعد من أشهر فناني النهضةالايطاليين على الإطلاق مشهور كرسام ، نحات ، معماري وعالم. كانت مكتشفاته وفنونه نتيجة شغفه الدائم على المعرفة والبحث العملي. له الأثر الكبير في مجال الفن والرسم على مدراس الفن بإيطاليا لأكثر من قرن بعد وفاته وأبحاثه العملية خاصة في مجال علم التشريح البصريات وعلم الحركة والماء حاضرة ضمن العديد من اختراعات عصرنا الحالي. هاد غير انو مان مهندس لانو متل ما قريت معماري وفيزيائي بشكل مثير ولافت كان ليوناردو يحرز مكانة اجتماعية مرموقة حيث كان وسيما لبق بالحديث ويستطيع العزف بمهارة إضافة إلى قدرة رائعة على الإقناع. وهاد طبعا لفلسفتوو ... وهاد الموقع عشان كمان ازا بتحب تتأكد من المعلومات
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%​ 
وكمان بالرياضيات اكيد بتعرف التكامل بالتجزئه تعرف من وين جاي ؟؟جاي من مبدا فرق تسد...بتعتقد هاي مش فلسفه ؟؟؟!!!!!
وحتى ازيدك من الشعر بيت احنا لما بدنا معلومه شو بنعمل...بنسير ندور عليها حتى نلاقيها تعرف ليش؟؟لانو مستحيل المعلومه هيي اللي تدور علينا..وهاي الفلسفه اللي انت بتحكي ما الها علاقه بالعلم و الهندسه​ 
وطبعا نوصل لموضوع عدم احتراق لمبه السياره مهما اهتزت السيارة انا بتشكرك لانك خليتني اسال عطيتنيي دافع للبحث و بالتالي استفدت مع اني كنت اكيده من اجابتي..
يا اخ سعدو طلعت اجابتك ناقصه لانو مو بس الطول اللي عاطي الثبات للمبه .
filament عبارة عن حمل (مقاومه) وسبب انو بلمبه السيارة ما بتحترق انو طولو قصير متل ما انت حكيت وكمان انو مثبت بشكل كتير منيح , ثخين او عريض , ..بس لمعلوماتك انحكالي انو اهم سبب هو الثخانه مو الطول ..لامانع انو كل الاسباب مهمه بس الثخانه اهم شي بهاي اللمبه..​
بعدين انت عم تحكي عن السؤال حلل واستنتج فلسفه مو اكتر مع انو انا لاقيه بحلل واستنتج معناها انو العقل البشري لازم يضل وباستمرار يفكر ويحاول يطور من افكارو و عالعموم انا بحب ارضي جميع الاطراف عشان هيك راح اغيرلك صيغه السؤال يمكن تعجبك بدل حلل واستنتج و تلاقيها هندسيه ..
اسرد المشاكل التي ادت الى الاعطال


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (28 مارس 2007)

*...*

​




​
مزبوط انو اصل العلوم كلها الفلسفه ولولا الفلسفه ما كان في هلا علوم يعني لولا الربط ودخول الفلسفه ما خلا للعلوم معنى او بالاصح ما كان الها وجود يعني بالمختصر لازم الشغلات ترتبط ببعض حتى نطلع بنتيجه مضمونه واكيده اذا بحياتنا الاجتماعيه بنربط كل شي ببعض كيف بالمواد العلميه وخلينا نرجع شوي بالزمن ونبلش بالعلماء المسلمين ومنهم على سبيل المثال :​عباس بن فرناس:-​ كان كيميائي فيزيائي وفلكي وفيلسوف ذاع نجمه في الأندلس، وفي قرطبة ، وعايش ثلاثة من خلفاء بني أمية، وهم: الحكم بن هشام، وولده عبد الرحمن بن الحكم، وحفيده محمد بن عبد الرحمن. مع انو بنظر انسان سطحي ايش دخل علم الفلك بالفيزياء او الكيمياء والفلسفه بس طبعا اكيده انو الفلسفه بتعطي طابع منطقي للكلام الي بنحكي ووجه نظر واقناع .... واذا بتحب تتاكد من هالمعلومات الموقع هو http://www.islamonline.net/iol-arabic/dowalia/scince-29/scince6.asp​
والعالم الثاني او الشخص الثاني هو:
 ليونادرد دافنشي:-​ واكيييييييد بتعرفو لانو غني عن التعريفيعد من أشهر فناني النهضةالايطاليين على الإطلاق مشهور كرسام ، نحات ، معماري وعالم. كانت مكتشفاته وفنونه نتيجة شغف الدائم على المعرفة والبحث العملي. له الأثر الكبير في مجال الفن والرسم على مدراس الفن بإيطاليا لأكثر من قرن بعد وفاته وأبحاثه العملية خاصة في مجال علم التشريح البصريات وعلم الحركة والماء حاضرة ضمن العديد من اختراعات عصرنا الحالي. هاد غير انو مان مهندس لانو متل ما قريت معماري وفيزيائيبشكل مثير ولافت كان ليوناردو يحرز مكانة اجتماعية مرموقة حيث كان وسيما لبق بالحديث ويستطيع العزف بمهارة إضافة إلى قدرة رائعة على الإقناع. وهاد طبعا لفلسفتوو ... وهاد الموقع عشان كمان ازا بتحب تتأكد من المعلومات
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%​​​واكيد بتعرف التكامل بالتجزئه بالرياضيات ..جاي من مبدا فرق تسد..تعتقد هاي مش فلسفه ؟؟!!!
وحتى ازيدك من الشعر بيت ..احنا لما بدنا معلومه شو بنعمل حتى نلاقيها؟؟بنضل ندور عليها ونسال حتى نلاقيها تعرف ليش كل هادا الشي بسير لانو مستحيل المعلومه تدور علينا..هادي الفلسفه اللي انت بتحكي انو ما الها علاقه بالهندسه و الفكر​
والمهم نوصل لموضوع عدم احتراق لمبه السياره مهما اهتزت السيارة انا بتشكرك لانك خليتني اسال عطيتنيي دافع للبحث و بالتالي استفدت مع اني كنت اكيده من اجابتي..
يا اخ سعدو طلعت اجابتك ناقصه لانو مو بس الطول اللي عاطي الثبات للمبه .
filament عبارة عن حمل (مقاومه) وسبب انو بلمبه السيارة ما بتحترق انو طولو قصير متل ما انت حكيت وكمان انو مثبت بشكل كتير منيح , ثخين او عريض , ..بس لمعلوماتك انحكالي انو اهم سبب هو الثخانه مو الطول ..لامانع انو كل الاسباب مهمه بس الثخانه اهم شي بهاي اللمبه..​ 
بعدين انت عم تحكي عن السؤال حلل واستنتج فلسفه مو اكتر مع انو انا لاقيه بحلل واستنتج معناها انو العقل البشري لازم يضل وباستمرار يفكر ويحاول يطور من افكارو و عالعموم انا بحب ارضي جميع الاطراف عشان هيك راح اغيرلك صيغه السؤال يمكن تعجبك بدل حلل واستنتج و تلاقيها هندسيه ..
اسرد المشاكل التي ادت الى الاعطال

​


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (28 مارس 2007)

بصوا ياجماعه انا رايى لو كان نفس العطل موجود فى الاجهزه الخمسه الاولين اعتقد والله اعلم ان سرعه التركيب هى المتهم مش الخبره 
والله اعلم


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (29 مارس 2007)

اخي محمد عبد اباسط
من خلال خبرتي الطويله لا علاقه لسرعة بتعطل الاجهزه الخمسه الاولى , راجع ما كتبته انا في 
هذا الموضوع سابقا , تحياتي لك من فلسطين , وننتظر اجابة الواجب من الاخت سمراء فلسطين , ويب
ان السنه الدراسيه ستنتهي بدون الحصول على الاجابه .


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (30 مارس 2007)

مرحبا اخ فؤالد ...بعرف انو السنه راح تخلص وما اعطيتكم الاجابه بس انا وعدتكم انو اول ما يعطونا ياها راح نزلها بس هم بخيلين علينا شوي بالمعلومات (الله يسامحهم) وعشان هيم ما بظن يعطونا النتيجه الا بعد ما ينشف ريقنا وتخص السنه ...بس ما تاكل هم انشا الله اول ما تكون عندي راح فورا نزلها


----------



## masri (1 أبريل 2007)

في البداية أود ان أشكر الجميع في مشاركتهم القيمة 
اما بانسبة للسؤال المذكور أعلاه عندي تعليق .... يمكن السؤال يكون بعيد كل البعد عن الجانب الفني و القني و انا بعتقد ان السؤال فيه شيء من اللغز او ما شابه لانه هناك احتمالات كتيرة للجابة عليه و انا بنظري كل الاجابات السابقةة ممكن تكون صحيحة و يا ريت يا سمراء فلسطين تريحينا من التفكير كتير و تجيبي على السؤال

كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## medical-eng (7 أبريل 2007)

بانتظار الاجابة على نار


----------



## القرني12 (7 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## nader12 (18 أبريل 2007)

انا طالب بالجامعه و باقي لي اقل من سنه و بخلص بكالوريوس هندسه طبيه بالاردن و انا من سكان فلسطين ولكن متحير جدا اود ان اتزود بالمعلومات من اي شخص لديه خبره في وضع الشغل بالمجال تاعي في فلسطين 
اتمني من لديه خبره و يعمل في فلسطين ان يخبرني كيف الوضع هناك من ناحيه الشغل لأتطمن 

و جااكم الله كل خير الي جميع المهندسين بالمنتدي الرائع جدااااااا


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (19 أبريل 2007)

*مرحبا بك في فلسطين*

الاخ المحترم نادر
انا مهندس الاجهزه الطبيه في مستشفى الرازي\ جنين وقد سبق ودربت العديد من المهندسين 
في حال عودتك الى الوطن انصحك ان تتدرب في اي مستشفى او شركه ايهما اقرب الى سكنك
واثناء التدريب تبحث عن عمل , اذا اردت ان تتدرب عندي فاهلا وسهلا بك , عسى ان يكون 
سكنك قريبا من جنين فانا لا اعرف من اين انت :16:


----------



## al_fuad (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم المهندس القدير ( فـــــؤاد ) سلمت يداك وجزيت خيراَ على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
وعندي لك سؤال إذا سمحت وهـــو 
لماذا عندما نمسك مصدر تيار ذو 50 هيرتز تمسكنا الكهرباء وتيار ال60هيرتز لا تمسكنا الكهرباء؟؟؟؟
هذا ولك جزيل الاحترام


----------



## al_fuad (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم المهندس القدير ( فـــــؤاد ) سلمت يداك وجزيت خيراَ على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
وعندي لك سؤال إذا سمحت وهـــو 
لماذا عندما نمسك مصدر تيار ذو 50 هيرتز تمسكنا الكهرباء وتيار ال60هيرتز لا تمسكنا الكهرباء؟؟؟؟
هذا ولك جزيل الاحترام


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (23 أبريل 2007)

عزيزي aL fuad

من قال لك ان الكهرباء - تيار 60 هيرتز لا تمسكنا حسب تعبيرك , جرب وامسكها وبعد ذلك الله يرحمك ستكون في العالم الاخر 
هل هذا سؤال ام تتخوث الظاهر انك بتعرفني


----------



## سعدو (24 أبريل 2007)

*ما تشوفي حالك*

:15: سمراء فلسطين بتكتب لي بتاريخ طويل كاني بالصف الابتدائي!!!!
اذا في كلام مفيد جديد احكي احنا مش في حصة تاريخ
بعدين بدي اسالك سؤال....
شو الفرق بين المهندس و التقني؟؟
دوري وين ما بدك بس اعطيني اجابة مختصرة و مفيدة
يعني ما قل و دل
ازا ما عرفتي احكيلي و الكلام للجميع طبعا


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (25 أبريل 2007)

الاخ سعدو
افرق بين المهندس والتقني هو ان المهندس قادر ( المفترض) على التصميم بينما التقني غير قادر ,هذا باختصار شديد


----------



## محمدمصطفى (27 أبريل 2007)

كل سنه وانتو طيبين


----------



## SAMER-UKRAINE (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أنا مهندس معدات طبيه اعمل في فلسطين أود ان اشكرك على الكتابه القيمه و اتمنى لك عملا موفقا و اذا احتجت الى المساعده ساكون انشاء الله مستعدا بقدر امكانياتي البسيطه


----------



## SAMER-UKRAINE (23 أغسطس 2007)

أنا اعتقد ان المهندس حديث التخرج قام بلمس الهيلوجين لامب بيده كما افاد الصديق مسبقا و لم ينتبه لخطورة ذلك على الجهاز


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو نور الغباشي (5 يناير 2010)

أغلب الظن أنه كان لود زائد على التيار بشرط أن المجاهر الأربعين تعمل في نفس الوقت


----------

